# Max wattage for plastic bulb holder?



## Ignis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a really boring general question - what is the max wattage for a plastic bulb holder?

I always thought they were fine up to 100w, but yesterday I woke up and noticed my beardies basking bulb had blown, I tried to unscrew it and I couldn't - the whole thing had fused together! (It was pro-rep one on a dimmer stat.)

I've just upgraded my remaining holders to ceramics and won't be using plastic ones again regardless! : victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

You sure it fused together and it wasn't just the metal bit of the bulb being stuck, could you twist off the glass and then use a pliers to unscrew the metal bit ???, i have had bulbs stuck before in plastic and ceramic holders through this


----------



## Ignis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yea that's what I meant sorry. I was able to pry the glass off and cut the wire. Then I took the holder out and the metal part of the bulb had gone completely white and stuck in the holder. Also as soon as I turned it upside down a couple of small bits of black plastic from the hinge fell off. 

Had no idea it was a common problem, was worried my stat could be dodgy but seems to be fine at the moment.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ignis said:


> Yea that's what I meant sorry. I was able to pry the glass off and cut the wire. Then I took the holder out and the metal part of the bulb had gone completely white and stuck in the holder. Also as soon as I turned it upside down a couple of small bits of black plastic from the hinge fell off.
> 
> Had no idea it was a common problem, was worried my stat could be dodgy but seems to be fine at the moment.


My bulbs are akll statted aswell, and like i said it happens with plastic and ceramic holders, actually prob more in one of my clamp lamps than anything else


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Most plastic lamp holder are 40w max! Check with the manufacturer, a ceramic lamp holder like the Arcadia ADCH ceramic lamp holder and bracket can take well over 200w.

Cermic is much better at protecting the fitting from the heat from the lamp.

I would check with pro rep direct!

John


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Most plastic lamp holder are 40w max! Check with the manufacturer, a ceramic lamp holder like the Arcadia ADCH ceramic lamp holder and bracket can take well over 200w.
> 
> Cermic is much better at protecting the fitting from the heat from the lamp.
> 
> ...


This actually explains alot!

I have used plastic holders before and had nothing but bad results and hassle with them even with 40w bulbs.:devil:

Ceramic holders all the way for a few extra quid!


----------



## Ignis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just dug the box out, and it states 'Shouldn't be used with bulbs 150w and higher,' which is prob where I got the idea that 100w was fine from.

I defo wouldn't dream of putting a 150w in one! 

O well, live and learn. :2thumb:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Most plastic lamp holder are 40w max! Check with the manufacturer, a ceramic lamp holder like the Arcadia ADCH ceramic lamp holder and bracket can take well over 200w.
> 
> Cermic is much better at protecting the fitting from the heat from the lamp.
> 
> ...


All the newer Pro Rep ES lamp holders ARE rated to 100w not 40w. 



Ignis said:


> Just dug the box out, and it states 'Shouldn't be used with bulbs 150w and higher,' which is prob where I got the idea that 100w was fine from.
> 
> I defo wouldn't dream of putting a 150w in one!
> 
> O well, live and learn. :2thumb:


I believe the older holders were 150w, but either way I would take the holder back to your shop and ask them to contact the supplier about it. If you were using a suitable bulb, the supplier should replace it.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

I buy cheap bayonet lamp holders from Wilkinsons, they're just over £1 and are rated up to 100w, i rarely have a problem with them, yes they get a little charred and sometimes brittle, but thats more like over a year or constant use. 40watt up to 100watts all on dimmer stats, YET today i had two bulbs that needed replacing, and the 'solder' bits on the tops of the bulbs had completely melted away and stuck to the fitting itself. i will be buying two more tomorrow as i dont really see the point in buying ceramic fittings unless using over 100w bulbs.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

I always use ceramic, theres no way id take any fire risks with my guys. I dont mind paying a few quid extra, they literally last for years, got one thats over 4 years now with no problems, its not even discoloured!


----------



## Plug (Jun 2, 2021)

ChrisKing said:


> I buy cheap bayonet lamp holders from Wilkinsons, they're just over £1 and are rated up to 100w, i rarely have a problem with them, yes they get a little charred and sometimes brittle, but thats more like over a year or constant use. 40watt up to 100watts all on dimmer stats, YET today i had two bulbs that needed replacing, and the 'solder' bits on the tops of the bulbs had completely melted away and stuck to the fitting itself. i will be buying two more tomorrow as i dont really see the point in buying ceramic fittings unless using over 100w bulbs.


 one day you may wake up to a fire, which is not good, go ceramic, a couple of quid more, better than a few grand for another house.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Plug said:


> one day you may wake up to a fire, which is not good, go ceramic, a couple of quid more, better than a few grand for another house.


Could you let me know where I can buy a house for "a couple of grand".


----------



## Plug (Jun 2, 2021)

If you read my reply, properly, which you didn't, I said, a couple of quid, for a ceramic bulb holder, and a few grand for a house.


----------

